# Good song for an Edit. Help?



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a few different genres you might want to hit:

Rap

Dubstep

Dubstep/Rap (This is pretty chill, probably my favourite choice.)

Just chill stuff for a more laid back edit.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Here you go Boss

YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Party In The U.S.A.


----------



## VonZipper12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nixon said:


> I have a few different genres you might want to hit:
> 
> Rap
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot dude, i think ill use the first one.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

VonZipper12 said:


> Thanks a lot dude, i think ill use the first one.


Anytime.

I usually edit my friends edits.

So have a bunch of unused songs up my sleeve.


----------



## VonZipper12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Here you go Boss
> 
> YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Party In The U.S.A.


lol thanks


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

man... picking song(s) is the most painful part IMO. you've gotta find tunes that flow with the video parts, for short edits I don't like to use partial songs so then it's a game of trying to find one song that is approximately the same length as the edit... and then you've gotta cross your fingers and hope that Youtube doesn't yank your video. Many record labels have an agreement with Youtube and they just get a portion of ad revenues or they link to "purchase this song for 99c" but some don't. Used to be that they just muted your video, now they pull it completely...

I hate trying to pick songs!!!


----------



## VonZipper12 (Dec 7, 2009)

david_z said:


> man... picking song(s) is the most painful part IMO. you've gotta find tunes that flow with the video parts, for short edits I don't like to use partial songs so then it's a game of trying to find one song that is approximately the same length as the edit... and then you've gotta cross your fingers and hope that Youtube doesn't yank your video. Many record labels have an agreement with Youtube and they just get a portion of ad revenues or they link to "purchase this song for 99c" but some don't. Used to be that they just muted your video, now they pull it completely...
> 
> I hate trying to pick songs!!!


Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

VonZipper12 said:


> Thanks a lot for the help.


Sarcasm? I realize I didn't answer your question...

TL;DR it's kinda silly to ask someone else to pick a song to put in your video because without seeing the video it's impossible to know whether the particular song will flow with the part(s) of the video.


----------



## VonZipper12 (Dec 7, 2009)

david_z said:


> Sarcasm? I realize I didn't answer your question...
> 
> TL;DR it's kinda silly to ask someone else to pick a song to put in your video because without seeing the video it's impossible to know whether the particular song will flow with the part(s) of the video.


Haha of course it was sarcasm :thumbsup:

Heres the video but i still dont think this song is great, my friend picked this one out.

YouTube - Backyard Parkstyle


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

"Let the world hurry by", by Pretty Lights, from the 2-minute mark in this track. Totally different style than what you got but maybe check it out.

Tighten up that edit just a tad more; cut out some of the drop-in footage if you wanna keep about the same length just add a tiny bit more slow-motion


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

VonZipper12 said:


> Haha of course it was sarcasm :thumbsup:
> 
> Heres the video but i still dont think this song is great, my friend picked this one out.
> 
> YouTube - Backyard Parkstyle


Well at least you didn't waste a good song on that video.

Only kidding buddy.

-Phenom (still bitter that his Miley Cyrus suggestion was rejected)


----------

